# Article: "BMW Rolls A Lucky Seven"



## Spinning Blue (Oct 19, 2003)

Cover article from this week's LA CAR: BMW Rolls A Lucky Seven

"There are a few car companies whose accomplishments make one, on occasion, stand back in awe. With Honda, it's their ability to design some of the smoothest-running four-cylinder engines around. For Toyota, it's their ground-breaking work on hybrids. For Audi, it's there ability to dominate the greatest car race in the world (the 24 Hours of Le Mans) for something like five years in a row.

For the company of the spinning blue propeller, BMW, it's the level of performance delivered throughout their product line. Almost every one of their cars truly is the Ultimate Driving Machine in its class. This applies no less so to their largest car - the long-wheel based 745Li. Both the shorter wheel based 745i and the 745Li not only out-perform their competition, they perform better than luxury sedans have any right to."


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

The article sums things up very well. Despite its flaws, I have grown to love my 7er. I have got my name on the waiting list for an M5. I'm thinking, though, that it is going to be hard to get rid of the 7er when the time comes for the M5. I just don't want to sacrifice the pure luxury of this vehicle, and would miss its roominess and creature comforts. The M5 is all about power, and not designed to bathe the driver and passengers in luxury. I know, maybe I could keep both the 7er and get the M5.


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

drbmw said:


> The article sums things up very well. Despite its flaws, I have grown to love my 7er. I have got my name on the waiting list for an M5. I'm thinking, though, that it is going to be hard to get rid of the 7er when the time comes for the M5. I just don't want to sacrifice the pure luxury of this vehicle, and would miss its roominess and creature comforts. The M5 is all about power, and not designed to bathe the driver and passengers in luxury. I know, maybe I could keep both the 7er and get the M5.


Maybe you should consider a new 6.I absolutely love this car. I t seems to have the right combination of luxury ,power and sport.You might like it.


----------

